# The Ultimate Kids TV Challenge.



## xes (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.adrianjacob.co.uk/

for all your nostalgia needs.....
SCroll halfway down the page and download it,it opens up in excel.
I am soooo stuck on no.50 help me complete myself  
How many can you get?


----------



## xes (Mar 10, 2004)

oh,edditted to add,I had about 82 before i looked anything up on the internet,so no cheating!!
I know that the very clever collective brain of u75 can do this quiz,its not _that_ hard.


oops pressed reply instead of edit


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 10, 2004)

I got 46 including 2 that xes told me...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 10, 2004)

I've got 69 straight-off plus a few that I haven't got the exact name/spelling for. And of course a few that I just _know_ I know.....!


----------



## feyr (Mar 10, 2004)

i've got all but number 50 .


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 10, 2004)

Just got number 50!!   I _knew_ I knew it  It's a bit mean, it's not _actually_ a cartoon...


----------



## xes (Mar 10, 2004)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Just got number 50!!   I _knew_ I knew it  It's a bit mean, it's not _actually_ a cartoon...


Please tell me what it is or I'll burst,and that wont be fair on the people I work with who'll have to cleean me up,please think of them.


----------



## feyr (Mar 10, 2004)

ooooo telll!! please!!!

or at least give us a hint!

my guess was forest rangers, but that was wrong


----------



## xes (Mar 10, 2004)

Its not a cartoon,but you may have bad dreams if you dont get this.....

Thast ya clue
cheers cam


----------



## Space Girl (Mar 10, 2004)

what a knightmare this thing is, especially on the spelling front


----------



## feyr (Mar 10, 2004)

LOL 

thank you Xes and Spacegirl


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 10, 2004)

*79!!!* 

I am so smart, I am so smart...


----------



## xes (Mar 10, 2004)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> *79!!!*
> 
> I am so smart, I am so smart...


Pah,thats nothing,I've got all 100 (it only took me a week)  and from having 82 onwards I cheated like fuckery


----------



## xes (Mar 10, 2004)

feyr said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> thank you Xes and Spacegirl


I'm not sure if space girl was giving you a clue or just stating that it is a very pedantic quiz


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 10, 2004)

I _trust_ you all got Masters of the Universe and Princess of Power?


----------



## soulrebel (Mar 12, 2004)

Loads of those aren't kids TV - Simpsons, Futurama, Family Guy, Ren & Stimpy, Stressed Eric...

Also there are loads that i am pretty damn sure are correct, but it still says they are wrong... Jimbo, Dogtanian, Around The World in 80 Days... i couldn't see Knightmare tho... 

62 according to the quiz so far...


----------



## wiskey (Mar 12, 2004)

it registered that i had 65 but i was sure i got others (like whats the dick dastardly and muttley one come under?) and then it fucked up and when i refreshed it i had 0 again. 

its a bit of a pain that it has to be perfect spellings.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 12, 2004)

soulrebel said:
			
		

> Also there are loads that i am pretty damn sure are correct, but it still says they are wrong... Jimbo, Dogtanian, Around The World in 80 Days...


 That's a problem I had. For the record, it's _Jimbo and the Jet Set_, _Dogtanian and the Three Muskehounds_ and _Around the World with Willy Fogg_ (note the second 'g', had me fuming for ages did that one  )




			
				wiskey said:
			
		

> (like whats the dick dastardly and muttley one come under?)


 That would be Dastardly and Muttley.

NB: thanks must go to xes for giving me the correct spellings


----------



## JTG (Mar 12, 2004)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Just got number 50!!   I _knew_ I knew it  It's a bit mean, it's not _actually_ a cartoon...



Is it from the title sequence?

I'm on 77 after ten minutes hard work   

Not sure about the others, gonna need a hand:

Spellcasting: H-E-L-P!


----------



## starfish (Mar 12, 2004)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> That would be Dastardly and Muttley.
> 
> NB: thanks must go to xes for giving me the correct spellings


So thats why Dastardley & Muttley didnt work. 
Got about 80 on my own then had to ask one of the office youngsters (20s) for a few.
Help needed with 10 25 35 36 41 46 62 63 68(Ulysees 300o i thought!) 73 77 & 100.


----------



## holteman (Mar 12, 2004)

am i the only one who cant open the bloody file!


----------



## red rose (Mar 12, 2004)

I can get about 60, then there were afew I could spell which bumped it up to about 63 and theres another 10 or so that I just cant get the names for, I know I've seen them, just cant get them though


----------



## JTG (Mar 12, 2004)

OK after spelling errors have been ironed out, one or two lucky guesses etc, I'm on 95!

35, 37, 46, 75, & 100 (can remember watching this but sorry, no idea) are the problematic ones!


----------



## starfish (Mar 12, 2004)

Only need 5 now. 36, 46, 68, 77 & 100. Bloody dinosaurs.
28 is actually a vocal Celtic supporter JTG if that helps.


----------



## JTG (Mar 12, 2004)

starfish said:
			
		

> Only need 5 now. 36, 46, 68, 77 & 100. Bloody dinosaurs.
> 28 is actually a vocal Celtic supporter JTG if that helps.



Gotcha  

Swap you 68 & 77 for two of mine that I need?

I have to go out later and it's doing my head in!


----------



## starfish (Mar 12, 2004)

JTG, youre on.
Just leaving work now. Will be back on later.


----------



## chre59 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Stuck*

This damn quiz is doing my head in I have 98 of them but am stuck on *22* and *35*. *can anyone put me out of my misery?* cheers


----------



## red rose (Mar 12, 2004)

chre59 check pms

jtg I'll swap you 37 and 75 for 7 and 38 if you EMPTY YOUR BOX


----------



## JTG (Mar 12, 2004)

But I got your PM - it was number 50 in my inbox  

starfish, if you tried returning my PM I'm sorry, gemma was filling me to overflowing. There's space now (or should be).


----------



## red rose (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone wishing to swap some answers PM me, these are the only ones I dont have now

36. (again, spelling)
77.
99.

I dont want just answers but if you want to do a swap let me know


----------



## Rua (Mar 13, 2004)

Damn this is annoying.

I have 75 at the moment, but there's a few I  just can't spell!!

Donald Duck's nephews!  I know their names, but I have typed them in every way imaginable now and I am still getting them wrong!

Aaaarrgghh!


----------



## Rua (Mar 13, 2004)

Cheers gemma for a mighty fine swap, as I bash my head against the wall for my forgetfulness.

As for those bloody ducks, I even know their full names!  
And it still won't work.
Feck 'em, they always were annoying.


----------



## red rose (Mar 13, 2004)

Right I only need 36 now, I know the spellings  know the names, IT JUST WONT WORK!

help?


----------



## Rua (Mar 13, 2004)

gemma james said:
			
		

> Right I only need 36 now, I know the spellings  know the names, IT JUST WONT WORK!
> 
> help?



gemma, I was just about to PM you!  

It's ducktales

It would help if the quizmaster could spell and punctuate!


----------



## red rose (Mar 13, 2004)

I have been typing that phrase in every which way for ages!

Thank you so much I can sleep peacefully now


----------



## caz184 (Mar 13, 2004)

ive got 92!!! argh help me plz!! i need 10, 14, 28, 34, 46, 59, 87 and 99! i'm happy to help anyone who is stuck =)


----------



## red rose (Mar 13, 2004)

check PM's caz


----------



## starfish (Mar 13, 2004)

Rua said:
			
		

> It's ducktales



   The only variant i didnt try.

But it makes 100, so thanks.


----------



## caz184 (Mar 13, 2004)

thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 13, 2004)

Rua said:
			
		

> It's ducktales
> 
> It would help if the quizmaster could spell and punctuate!


 DuckTales: all one word apparently.

However #75 definitely _should_ have an apostrophe


----------



## red rose (Mar 13, 2004)

got them all yet cam?


----------



## Rua (Mar 13, 2004)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> However #75 definitely _should_ have an apostrophe



As should #7!!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 14, 2004)

You're right, it should!




			
				gemma james said:
			
		

> got them all yet cam?


 No, I refuse to look 'em up and I have real reservations about asking other people, but I think I might have to if I want to actually finish this


----------



## red rose (Mar 14, 2004)

if you want answers let me know

Ive got all of them


----------



## souljacker (Mar 15, 2004)

I've got no idea what number 7 is and it's doing my head in.

I'm also missing 35, 62, 63, 67 (which I'm sure is Cities of Gold or summat) 77 and 100.

Please help. I am losing my mind.


----------



## xes (Mar 15, 2004)

mysterious cities (or city I havent got the answers with me) of gold.


----------



## shereezetter (Mar 19, 2004)

*hellloooo*

At last ive got all 100.........!


----------



## gingy (Mar 21, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> Gotcha
> 
> Swap you 68 & 77 for two of mine that I need?
> 
> I have to go out later and it's doing my head in!


i only need numbrr 50 have yoou got it please


----------



## gingy (Mar 21, 2004)

shereezetter said:
			
		

> At last ive got all 100.........!


please can you give me number 50


----------



## gingy (Mar 21, 2004)

shereezetter said:
			
		

> At last ive got all 100.........!


can you give me number 50 please garrylwillis@hotmail.com


----------



## gingy (Mar 21, 2004)

gemma james said:
			
		

> got them all yet cam?


can you please give me number 50 garrylwillis@hotmail,
.com


----------



## shereezetter (Mar 22, 2004)

*alfie alfie*

Number 50 is Knightmare


----------



## Katy (Mar 24, 2004)

*Hi!*

Hi!  Just wandered if you could give me the answers to No.'s 46, 50,,68 & 77.

I am so stuck on those ones.  We are at work challenging each other and I am ahead by 1 point I would really appreciate if you could help cause one of the lads I work with really thinks he is going to win.

He he! What does he know!

Thank you

KT
-x-


----------



## shereezetter (Mar 29, 2004)

*your answers*




			
				Katy said:
			
		

> Hi!  Just wandered if you could give me the answers to No.'s 46, 50,,68 & 77.
> 
> I am so stuck on those ones.  We are at work challenging each other and I am ahead by 1 point I would really appreciate if you could help cause one of the lads I work with really thinks he is going to win.
> 
> ...



46- roger ramjet
50- knightmare
68- ulysses 31
77- puff the magic dragon


----------



## droe (Apr 6, 2004)

can sum1 pm the answers 2 
10, 25, 45, 99, 100 

plz?????????


----------



## Snakefeather (Apr 7, 2004)

For the record, I score 91 so far and I haven't cheated yet.

I am your Cartoon GOD!!1!

However, I can't remember the bloody names of the last nine. Gah.


----------



## Snakefeather (Apr 7, 2004)

Rua said:
			
		

> Damn this is annoying.
> 
> I have 75 at the moment, but there's a few I  just can't spell!!
> 
> ...



Exactly. I'm starting to think whoever compiled the quiz must have spelled one of them wrong. What's wrong with "Duck Tales" anyway?

edit: gah. Okay, should have read on first. My bad.

Actually, more the quizmaster's bad.


----------



## shereezetter (Apr 7, 2004)

droe said:
			
		

> can sum1 pm the answers 2
> 10, 25, 45, 99, 100
> 
> plz?????????



2  hair bear bunch
10  defenders of the earth
25  raggy dolls
45  fraggle rock
99  the banana splits
100  denver the last dinosaur

xx


----------



## noggy (Apr 7, 2004)

Got em all except no 14, could someone stick it up here pls.
Its not been mentioned in any of the posts so far so it must be pretty obvious, been doing my head in tho.

shereezetter, you seem to be running an answers supply service, can u help me out?

Thanks


----------



## Snakefeather (Apr 7, 2004)

noggy said:
			
		

> Got em all except no 14, could someone stick it up here pls.
> Its not been mentioned in any of the posts so far so it must be pretty obvious, been doing my head in tho.
> 
> shereezetter, you seem to be running an answers supply service, can u help me out?
> ...



It's a bit of a dodgy pic actually. Imagine there's a bunch of them, all different colours, anime-stylee.


----------



## noggy (Apr 7, 2004)

Snakefeather said:
			
		

> It's a bit of a dodgy pic actually. Imagine there's a bunch of them, all different colours, anime-stylee.



Calling it a dodgy pic is an understatement


----------



## droe (Apr 7, 2004)

hi - thanks 4 those answers - the only 2 i need now r 
59 & 83!!!!!!!!!!!
any1?


----------



## noggy (Apr 7, 2004)

check ur PMs droe


----------



## serapis (Apr 15, 2004)

*You asked?*

59 = the flumps
83 = ROOBARB AND CUSTARD

I have all 100 if anyone wants them?


----------



## beninski (Oct 20, 2004)

hi i was wondering if u could give me 14 and 80 please, i have 98!!! and stuck on these last 2, thanks a lot


----------



## red rose (Oct 21, 2004)

80 is huckleberry hound but I cant remember what 14 is sorry!


----------



## MarkMark (Oct 21, 2004)

holteman said:
			
		

> am i the only one who cant open the bloody file!



I can't open it either

It says that the file is password protected   

I *think* I've done this quizz before tho and it's agood 'un

Will post my score when I've figured it out


----------



## meurig (Oct 21, 2004)

What's 69? I've tried Loony Tunes, Loony (sic) Tunes, Warner Bros, and Animaniacs and none of them work. And it's the last bloody one. And everyone else seems to have got it. Bugger.

Edited to add I've got it now. bloody buggering poor spelling quiz master - Looney tunes, what's all that about, and don't even get me started on "hectors house". Pah!


----------



## beninski (Oct 21, 2004)

try putting an ey at the end of looney, its looney tunes
i have all 100 so if any1 needs some help just PM me


----------



## meurig (Oct 21, 2004)

beninski said:
			
		

> try putting an ey at the end of looney, its looney tunes
> i have all 100 so if any1 needs some help just PM me



I worked it out just as I posted; I'd been trying Looney Tunes, but hadn't tried with a lower case 't'.

Edited to add; thank you. The thing's annoyed me so much I'm forgetting my manners.


----------



## lekeng (Dec 2, 2004)

*number 28 !!!*

Help this quiz is doing my head in i'm stuck on number 28
can any 1 help......


----------



## kyote (Dec 10, 2004)

lekeng said:
			
		

> Help this quiz is doing my head in i'm stuck on number 28
> can any 1 help......




If you haven't got it already it's Chorlton and the wheelies. the only one I cant figure out is 8!


----------



## BunnyGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

kyote said:
			
		

> If you haven't got it already it's Chorlton and the wheelies. the only one I cant figure out is 8!



No. 8 is Jimbo and the jet set (must have a space!).


----------



## BunnyGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

Does anyone have the answer to No's 14, 35, 38,67 and 73??  

I'll let you have any of the other answers....BG


----------



## BunnyGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

noggy said:
			
		

> Got em all except no 14, could someone stick it up here pls.
> Its not been mentioned in any of the posts so far so it must be pretty obvious, been doing my head in tho.
> 
> shereezetter, you seem to be running an answers supply service, can u help me out?
> ...




No. 14:  Battle of the Planets!


----------



## ragdoll2309 (Mar 3, 2005)

*I have 98 of the 100*

Don't you hate it when you only need two and you know them both, I am stuck on numbers 15 and 41. I know them both and they are really bugging me. I used to watch 41 when I was younger so that makes it even more embarrassing, haha!
Help please


----------



## ragdoll2309 (Mar 3, 2005)

BunnyGirl said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the answer to No's 14, 35, 38,67 and 73??
> 
> I'll let you have any of the other answers....BG



14 - Battle of the planets
35 - Galaxy high
38 - Bertha
67 - The mysterious cities of gold
73 - trapdoor

if you have 15 and 41 can you give them to me please, thanks


----------



## xjodeex (Jul 7, 2005)

*number 17*

We need number 17! PLEASE help us!! x


----------



## Sazibet (Oct 10, 2005)

*Help*

I'm stuck on number 92. I thought it was 'The Charlire Brown and Snoopy Show', but this doesn't work, or 'Peanuts' or anything else I can think of!!! Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## E-Luminate (Dec 28, 2005)

Can anyone help me out with a few of these. I've got 87 of them now. 

I need:

7
28
30
37
47
48
52
62
65
66
80
87
92


I can give anyone what they need in return. Here are some of the ones requested from above:

15. Morph
17. Dungeons and Dragons
41. The Shoe People

Cheers!


----------



## gathis (Apr 4, 2006)

E-Luminate said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me out with a few of these. I've got 87 of them now.
> 
> I need:
> 
> ...



I have 98 / 100 and i need 92 charlie brown and i need 30 sonic.

I can help anyone with others


----------



## gathis (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone know the answers to 30 and 92

I have 98/100 so can help others if they want


----------



## gathis (Apr 4, 2006)

30 is Sonic and tails

still need 92

anyone !!


----------



## kaleycoops (Apr 19, 2006)

gathis said:
			
		

> 30 is Sonic and tails
> 
> still need 92
> 
> anyone !!




Ok 92 is charlie brown and friends

Hi this thing is so annoying, I need

1
3
7
16
33
34
37
39
47
54
57
61
64
65
66
71
80
84
87
89
91
93

I have the rest in case anyone needs help...

some needed some of these:

28: chorlton and the wheelies
30: Sonic and tails
32: Rupert The Bear
48: alvin and the chipmunks
52: captain caveman
63: the raccoons
92: Charlie brown and friends

Can anyone help me please...


----------



## xes (Apr 19, 2006)

wow!! Are people still doing this!!

I'll have to check to see if I've still gotthis saved on me pc,might be able to help you out with a few answers 


This is now my longest running thread


----------



## xes (Apr 19, 2006)

Alas,I've deleated the quiz and all the answers. Sorry.


----------



## kaleycoops (Apr 20, 2006)

shall I send it to you...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 20, 2006)

A better ultimate kids TV challenge

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4336284377547076997&q=musume+lizard&pl=true


----------



## xes (Apr 20, 2006)

kaleycoops said:
			
		

> 1-Batfink
> 3
> 7
> 16-Thundercats
> ...


 here's a few for ya


----------



## xes (Apr 20, 2006)

3-jamie and the magic torch


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 20, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> 3-jamie and the magic torch



The link doesn't work for me. I want a go.


----------



## kaleycoops (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG u are a complete legend thanks so much   I only have 5 to get now... thing is I was reading your answers and kicking myself thinking I tried somehting similar or the typical oh yeh thats it...

ONLY 5 MORE TO GO HA HA, ITS DRIVING ME MAD...

7:
65:
66:
84:
87:


----------



## xes (Apr 20, 2006)

it opens up in exel,you'll need that


----------



## xes (Apr 20, 2006)

kaleycoops said:
			
		

> OMG u are a complete legend thanks so much   I only have 5 to get now... thing is I was reading your answers and kicking myself thinking I tried somehting similar or the typical oh yeh thats it...
> 
> ONLY 5 MORE TO GO HA HA, ITS DRIVING ME MAD...
> 
> ...


I'm stumped on those,think one of them is princess of power,or something like that,unless you allready have that one.

Anyway,I must get some bloody work done!!


----------



## kaleycoops (Apr 20, 2006)

see I see that princess of power written earlier and tried all the empty ones with it but it never workrd, oh well never mind...

oh 84 is hong kong phooey 
lol...


----------



## kaleycoops (Apr 20, 2006)

87 = willo the wisp...


----------



## kaleycoops (Apr 20, 2006)

65 = wacaday


----------



## Flashman (Apr 20, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The link doesn't work for me. I want a go.



I can never open these things, MS Works doesn't seem to recognise the format. Fucking pissing me off.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't get 10 35 37 50 62 77 and never will.  Must be an age thing.

100 I can't get but I know it somehow.


----------



## kaleycoops (Apr 20, 2006)

I only need:

7 and 66

any ideas guys...


----------



## kaleycoops (Apr 20, 2006)

10 defenders of the earth
35 galaxy high
37 biker ice from mars
50 knightmare
62 poddington peas
77 puff the magic dragon
100 denver the last dinosaur


----------



## xes (Apr 20, 2006)

Is 7 watch with mother,or something? Fuck knows what that other one is


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 20, 2006)

kaleycoops said:
			
		

> 10 defenders of the earth
> 35 galaxy high
> 37 biker ice from mars
> 50 knightmare
> ...



An age thing I guess


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 20, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> Is 7 watch with mother,or something? Fuck knows what that other one is


Hectors house

What is the other one you can't get?


----------



## kaleycoops (Apr 20, 2006)

watch with mothe isnt working

66 is bod


----------



## kaleycoops (Apr 20, 2006)

I have finished thanx so much poeople... Let me know if you need any...


----------

